# The Jukebox



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I've noticed as I've crossed different builders, diff styles and genres of people, I always notice EVERYBODY builds to a soundtrack. The mood in your tunes often has direct effects on your work so with that said, I wanna know whatcha bumping when building ya lolo's. Figured I'd start off with this one I suppose. FIrst track of the day always for the past week now..
Just notice I posted to wrong video, supposed to been Wiz..






Quickly followed by this (blunts usually round halfway when this comes on)





Now this is on, and after this I'm going to lunch. If I get back and theres no clients, I'll jam and build some more.. doing interiors today..


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't forget what was on this morning when I was foiling my 56 belair.













Had my alternative mix this morning, I does it all, good music is good music. Unless its country. Then it's garbage.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

always bump EL CHICANO while I build models


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> always bump EL CHICANO while I build models


Post more tracks.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I usually hit shuffle on my ipod and get a little bit of this....






a little bit of this...






a little bit of this too....






and some of this...






Too many to list...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

those that seen the youtubes i post cant tell how the song inspired how it was built


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*OLDIES BE ON HIT TAMBIEN*


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

this is whats currently in the box
<a href="http://youtu.be/ecOKP4_lFsg" target="_blank">


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> this is whats currently in the box
> <a href="http://youtu.be/ecOKP4_lFsg" target="_blank">


the 2 most underrated rappers of all time ap and celph fucking kill anything they touch


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup doing a caddy interior tonite banging this cd*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

tingo's that album is the Jam and i very rarely listen to rap anymore..... i know what i listen to rollin home from work today!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

regalistic said:


> tingo's that album is the Jam and i very rarely listen to rap anymore..... i know what i listen to rollin home from work today!



8ball & mjg?

COMMIN OUT HARD! is banging too or Mr. Bigg tambien.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> the 2 most underrated rappers of all time ap and celph fucking kill anything they touch


:yes: 

here's another ill motherfucker thats gotten slept on from day one


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dope im gonna have to look it up,heres a cat that will probably get slept on this year the CD i scooped is bangin


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

once in a while i listen to bay area hyphy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I KEEPS IT GANGSTA ................NOTHIN BUT THA OLD SCHOOL ISH, THAT NEW ISH IS *GARBAGE* !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I respect your opinion Mike that you don't like country,all good,I was raised on old school Johnny Cash,Carl Perkins, and Texas Tornados.When I'm building after a shitty day at work,I plug in Cash his lyrics always related to me.I also listen the Aggrolites,dirty regaee from L.A.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I KEEPS IT GANGSTA ................NOTHIN BUT THA OLD SCHOOL ISH, THAT NEW ISH IS *GARBAGE* !


lamont is new school dudes only been around a few years i think 03-04 when he came out, hes another underrated rapper


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I respect your opinion Mike that you don't like country,all good,I was raised on old school Johnny Cash,Carl Perkins, and Texas Tornados.When I'm building after a shitty day at work,I plug in Cash his lyrics always related to me.I also listen the Aggrolites,dirty regaee from L.A.


My club brother Lil Brandon listens to country all the time and that's where I do about 40% of my building plus we listen to half country at work in the lobby so being honest to supposedly "hate country" I tolerate alot of it everyday. lol Way more than the usual black guy, I could listen to somethign else at either place but Brandon's country he listens to is funny half the time (the lyrics), and at work believe it or not that slow country/contemperary elevator music is what I get the best sales and reviews with. Pop, funk, R&B, all have their crowds that don't like the genre however everybody hates country the same I guess so they all tolerate it equally. No complaints. lol


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:i digs ya style trend


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah I also dig old Punk like Social Distortion,Minor Threat,Misfits,some newer bands like Tiger Army(they've been around since 96 but enough lineup changes to qualify as 4 different bands lol )corridos,oldies, Rockabilly and my friends band ,Calabrese.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Right on homie !



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:i digs ya style trend


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

very cool & diverse tastes in music..

my styles shift from hip hop to hip hop to... a little bit of weird shit... 

been playing a lot of People Under the Stairs lately..






MF Doom





Count Bass D (this beat is hypnotic!)





you get the idea


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I've been listening to the jukebox all day. good stuff guys! Some interesting stuff in here too......:ugh:lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Yeah I also dig old Punk like Social Distortion,Minor Threat,Misfits,some newer bands like Tiger Army(they've been around since 96 but enough lineup changes to qualify as 4 different bands lol )corridos,oldies, Rockabilly and my friends band ,Calabrese.


Not trying to be an asshole, but... Are you white? Please don't misconstrue, I'm a HUGE fan of old punk, all that you named and more. But I'm as white as they come


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sinicle said:


> Not trying to be an asshole, but... Are you white? Please don't misconstrue, I'm a HUGE fan of old punk, all that you named and more. But I'm as white as they come


Nope LMAO I'm Mexican,always looking for new downloads hard as hell to find some bands on 
itunes.Im going to see Social Distortion when they come this month,expensive tickets.A band that really cracks me up is Manic Hispanic,they're a cover that adds cholo themes to every song they cover(T.S.O.Ls Code Blue,MH's Code Brown lmmfao)I seen them with Suicidal Tendencies and they are fucking funny!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

as far as Misfits, have you heard Samhain? it's the band Glen was in between Misfits and Danzig. they're good. A bit more metal, less punk IMO. and if you like Minor Threat, you should also check out Fugazi. it's another Ian Mackaye band, also very good. I was a punkrock fucker from the mid 80s till....now. I still love throwing on some old Dead Kennedys, Operation Ivy, SNFU, Corrosion of Conformity, ect... don't go in much on any modern/recent shit. I'm old, I like old shit. :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nope LMAO I'm Mexican,always looking for new downloads hard as hell to find some bands on
> itunes.Im going to see Social Distortion when they come this month,expensive tickets.A band that really cracks me up is Manic Hispanic,they're a cover that adds cholo themes to every song they cover(T.S.O.Ls Code Blue,MH's Code Brown lmmfao)I seen them with Suicidal Tendencies and they are fucking funny!


yeah, I've heard them, funny shit. they're good though. I think the one I heard was their third joint they did. Jr College I think.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*STRAIGHT UP RIDING ANTHEM RIGHT HERE TRAE & HAWK ON DAT DOWN WOUTH SWANGIN $HIT> I"M SOUTHERN AS THEY COME! WHAT WE DO IN OUR LOLO's AND DONKS!!!*
















I was listening to this yesterday while taking the fleetwood across the street to my homies to charge the batts. Neglected this song lately, used to be my jam skating $Hit but gonna bring it back for the summer, let these kids know how an 80's baby roll.. lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

of course it can't be a good build session without a little Sinicle in the box!
http://soundcloud.com/digderange/sinicle

(DISCLAIMER) never mind the occasional drunken slurring, I always get a bit tossed when I perform


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah Samheins pretty badass Sin:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

today TINGOS is banging SRV,this Legend is from my hood OAK CLIFF & burried on the southside of town.

D.E.P. SRV


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

this what i hear nothing but old school 

http://youtu.be/Y84DX2SEFfs


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

How do yall post the vids up like this?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i jump from rap to rock...mostly rap....but call me the odd ball....i dont jamb to NUTHIN usually when im building.....i have to have quite to focus!! lol WITH 3 KIDS AND A WIFE ON MY ASS, THATS WHY I CANT GET NOTHIN FINISHED!! LOL!!!! but X2 with pancho...how do you post vids?! mayhem PMed me on a how to and i lost it!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

along the top of this reply screen in the same row as the smileys, second from the left is a film icon. after you copy the code from youtube (click the "share" icon to get the code), click the film icon here and it'll prompt you to paste it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this EP is dope the dude is a producer most of the vocals are by guilty simpson


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Like minitRuckin use to do with "what's in the cd changer?". This is what's in the mp3 player?
1. Angel Baby Rosie and the originals
2. Let it Whip Dazz Band
3. Dusic Brick
4. LivingLegend Esham
5. Foe Life Mack 10
6. Cocaine Eric Clapton
7. Bloody Well Right Supertramp
8. Dreams. I'll Never See Molly Hatchet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ive been jamming to the song Womans Rules by the Aggrolites,I wish I knew how do the link so yall can hear them.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Been jammin lately, ALOT of DIVERSITY here been listening to all the music you guys post, great taste in here fa sho. Been enlightnened to ALOT of new and old artists I never knew existed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

some shit on rotation this week


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


>


Wtf? 

what no jams for you amigo?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

What I find funny about music is that even though colors have music choice, music has no "color". Now before anyone jumps on that as a racist comment, read between the lines. It is great to walk through the pages and see that it doesnt matter whether you're white, brown, black, yellow, red, or whatever, music defines the personality, not your skin. I am a fan of music, and it doesnt matter what it is, I will listen to it. Something in almost EVERY song I listen to has something that catches me in it. Whether it be a steady beat in some rap/r&b song, or the combo of a double bass and guitar riff in some heavy metal. To me music is inspiration period. I'll never be famous, I'll never have money, but what I will always have (if God grants me to keep my hearing) is some form of music I enjoy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Wtf?
> 
> what no jams for you amigo?


Cant figure out how to post vids with this ipad


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> some shit on rotation this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

base905 said:


> Lownslow302 said:
> 
> 
> > some shit on rotation this week
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Cant figure out how to post vids with this ipad


Ouch, that sucks.>


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bumpin some old ass Ghetto Mafia "Straight From Tha DEC"


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Another tight jam from the Aggrolites "Pop the Trunk" is in my head....Check out the YouTube video under Aggrolites,also thrashing to some old Darkest Hour,the song "Convalescents "a metal favorite of mine.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup today is get lost day with the jams*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*banging las oldies today*






oldies rule forever & the 30 panel on this vid looks badass.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

*Had to kick it off wit dis one... SOmeone tha tI used to know!*






*Then my fav of course! Run betta run! Faster than my bullet!*






*Had to run some bun b through and luda. was just feelin a tad of rap..*






*That led to this.. Big KRIT feelin some cadillac swanging blowin wit the windows down muzzic!*






*That's all for now folks. Just got to work not too long ago so I'll be jammin all day!*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I listen to everything, and this live version is tha shit


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well im a bit of a different individual i flip flop alot when it comes to mood music but this is what makes me stay calm




















that was one of my personal favorites then i usually finish with stuff like this








theirs my ultimate building type of music


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4AosU8lxD4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLv5-WCJyQw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZlfdzzxnY0&feature=related


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Us8E6KUZg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do9VLONS86Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

*stalley!* check him out! trunk music for sure!!!!:420:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wish I could upload videos on this pos vortex phone.Murder by Death is a badass band that does alternative,rockabilly,folk,all that good shit I like.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

ttt, listening to the jukebox now....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know my variety of music is out there, but actually a real cool tune.... For some reason, soft rock mellows me and helps me more motivated to build...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

in rotation this week


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcmmdDFXBDI&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I listen to Beethoven, Mozart a lot of classical shit on pandora,I like the instruments and then occasionally I listen to rap country rock alternative a little of everything I guess but no Spanish music fuck that...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gotta listen to G.B.H s Lords of Discipline....badass song..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

been jammin anything from De La Soul to LCD Soundsystem lately.. but this one popped up on my Pandora & damn, this has gotta be one of my all time favorites..

Soul Position (RJD2 & Blueprint)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LoLife4Life said:


> I listen to Beethoven, Mozart a lot of classical shit on pandora,I like the instruments and then occasionally I listen to rap country rock alternative a little of everything I guess but no Spanish music fuck that...


SMH.... You're a ****** and you don't dig Spanish music?? Man, Im whiter than a fuckin ghost and I love Spanish music.... Hands down my favorite would be Los Tucanes de Tijuana... Lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> in rotation this week



kinda weird looking at these dudes that are rappin nowadays.. 10 years ago, they would've been laughed off the stage before they were able to open their mouth. These guys are pretty dope, I love what they're doing, but it's just funny to see this is as the new underground scene.. What happened to intimidating fools like Freddie Foxx & shit? :facepalm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> kinda weird looking at these dudes that are rappin nowadays.. 10 years ago, they would've been laughed off the stage before they were able to open their mouth. These guys are pretty dope, I love what they're doing, but it's just funny to see this is as the new underground scene.. What happened to intimidating fools like Freddie Foxx & shit? :facepalm:


people get tired of the same shit i do im always digging for shit to listen to. im hoping some of these cats hit mainstream but i doubt it motherfuckers just wanna listen to stupid simple minded shit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

well you know im the same way man.. diggin in the crates!! & yeah, they'll never make it mainstream w/o sacrificing their craft. 

you see Aesop's new project with that folk chick who did the Juno track? it's interesting, not sure what else to make of it though yet.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is the krazy shit I'm listen to.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah, MGMT is dope man. hadn't seen that video before though.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

the God Father of Soul ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

That Kendrick Lamar is killin it Tonio! I just found out about this dude like last week. Him & Mickey Factz.. those two got next.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DON'T GET MAD THIS IS WHAT I DO :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> That Kendrick Lamar is killin it Tonio! I just found out about this dude like last week. Him & Mickey Factz.. those two got next.


Yep. My son put me onto him. I need to take Mickey Factz to the lab and see what's up with him but if you dig him, he must be alright. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Flying Lotus is cool man.. have only heard a cpl of theirs though. gonna have to plug that into my pandora.

here's the Mickey Factz cut that caught my attention..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig that!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Old School shit right there,Dre:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like this shit......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

gotta get with the TPL,O/G shit 



 yep Cemetary Angel 81 Old School is how we Roll


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwNOySGi3KE&feature=player_detailpage what u-no bout this !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like this shit too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man Halfass Id have never thought you were into that shit:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

peep game homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dropped Celly Cell & replaced him with 2-Pac


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

last 1- 4 - 2 - night


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good stuff Dre! love that shit man.. 

Whatcha'll know about some Architecture in Helsinki! :yessad: guarantee Kanye gonna be remixing this shit.. just watch


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ahh hell yeah.. that's the track I've been looking for. I'm not a fan of Jedi, but that's the joint right there. Now I see why I couldnt find it.. under Celph


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> ahh hell yeah.. that's the track I've been looking for. I'm not a fan of Jedi, but that's the joint right there. Now I see why I couldnt find it.. under Celph


:thumbsup: i heard it on my mp3 player was like damm i never heard it before but its cause the damm mixtape i got of him is 50 tracks deep so theres a lot of shit ive yet to hear.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

some shit i got on my mp3 player
























i got a few nujabes mixtapes 




just started getting some of his stuff after hearing the guilty simpson collabo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0HBuLdaCSo&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Nothing but wiz & curren$y mix tape,game doctors advocate, Jeezy (trapor die and thugmotivation 101 on the same c.d.) and dre da chronic in the c.d. player lately cycling.... Been going hard tryna work full time, be a single father,build the 1:1 and still try to build models so the music definately sets the mood and helps.. I put on Dre I GOTTA do something lorider related whether it be cruise or modeling I get $hit done. And babygurl is good when I keep music (good music) on. Lemme put on some bullshit or let it be quiet, she'll go off, and I can't get $Hit done.. If The game is on she just bobs her head and boogies wit daddy clapping and shit.. Entertains herself.. Thank God for children with rhythm and lowrider soul.. lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this shits is old but still bangs


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oooh shit, never heard that Third Sight before.. headnodda no doubt! that Madchild is dope too, I thought Swollen fell off.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that funky shit...





here a lil grown man rap from a homie of mine.. shit jams.







here's the dude killin it in last year's Red Bull battle.. Alchemist was on the panel & voted for him, but hometown judges picked their hometown hero.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:my cadillac....pretty sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2NqcWP8tos&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

LOL.. that shit's too funny


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Layitlow is startin to piss me off


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pretty cool video with zoo life by 40 Glocc....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

My old skool shit. I love these songs.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Masta Ace is tha shit... I remember havin the Sittin on Chrome album on cassette... I wore that shit out from constant playback...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Chopped and screwed Bootsy Collins.... Shits pretty tight


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT'S WHAT ALL THEM BROADS BE SAYIN TO ME....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love old Suicidal Tendencies.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

darkside customs said:


>



Pimp C spoke the truth and was well on the way to exposing a whole bunch of bullshit goin' on; he was gonna put the truth out on many levels and that's why he was killed. Suicide my @$$, he was killed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Pimp C spoke the truth and was well on the way to exposing a whole bunch of bullshit goin' on; he was gonna put the truth out on many levels and that's why he was killed. Suicide my @$$, he was killed.


I didn't know they were sayin it was suicide... I thought he O.D.ed on codeine and coke....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's how "they" wanted it to look. He was just out of prison and was gonna get a few things done but I believe he was set up because he knew a bunch of shit that would shake the foundations of the industry. He scared too many of the wrong people and he needed to be silenced. He was trying to unite the Texas music scene but the powers-that-be couldn't have that because there would be too much of a monetary loss among other things. This world is crazy when you look past the stuff you can see and realize it's the stuff you CAN'T see that's the most dangerous. Sad. I do a lot of alternative reading when I don't mess with models. uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> That's how "they" wanted it to look. He was just out of prison and was gonna get a few things done but I believe he was set up because he knew a bunch of shit that would shake the foundations of the industry. He scared too many of the wrong people and he needed to be silenced. He was trying to unite the Texas music scene but the powers-that-be couldn't have that because there would be too much of a monetary loss among other things. This world is crazy when you look past the stuff you can see and realize it's the stuff you CAN'T see that's the most dangerous. Sad. I do a lot of alternative reading when I don't mess with models. uffin:


Damn.... I didn't know that.... Does seem odd that he just got out and then shortly after dead...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

darkside customs said:


> Damn.... I didn't know that.... Does seem odd that he just got out and then shortly after dead...


oh yeah, no bullshit there Tonio. He went off talking shit and airing out everyone from Russell Simmons to Ne-Yo being ****.. and what I think did it was the drug shit. He was ready to open his mouth and that was the only way to keep it shut. You should be able to research that shit. It was some magazine interview he did.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, I don't see the article anywhere.. but this sums it up better than I can.

http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/...t-russell-simmons-ne-yo-atlanta-and-much-more


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this might just be the album of the year. Killer Mike w/ El-P on the boards. such a sick combo.. raw shit.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

another one w/ Bun B & TI


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> damn, I don't see the article anywhere.. but this sums it up better than I can.
> 
> http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/...t-russell-simmons-ne-yo-atlanta-and-much-more


The thing I don't agree with is his opinion on Atlanta.... We may be on Eastern Time, but we still considered the south... No disrespect to anyone in here, but UGK ain't the only ****** that help with the Down South movement.... True they put Texas on the map, but as far as the other southern states... Nope, no help from UGK... Outkast, Goodie Mob, and Killer Mike were the ones who put Atlanta on the map of dirty south.... Fuck all that Lil Jon YEEAA bullshit.... He just embarrasses us.... Atlanta has real Dope Boys just like Texas does and any other southern state... Shit, I've met a lot of cool ass ******... Corn fed motherfuckers that talked with a heavy ass southern accent, but just as gangsta as a motherfucker say from L.A....
Now I've always been a fan of UGK since I heard one day and pocket full of stones... These ****** were original, but come on International Players Anthem?!? Are you serious? Where was the originality of that track? Borrowed from Project Pats I choose you....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YUP*






get crunk before I roll home to do Pancho's 64 interior.TINGOS in the building real TEXAS BOY.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO.LOL.*



darkside customs said:


> The thing I don't agree with is his opinion on Atlanta.... We may be on Eastern Time, but we still considered the south... No disrespect to anyone in here, but UGK ain't the only ****** that help with the Down South movement.... True they put Texas on the map, but as far as the other southern states... Nope, no help from UGK... Outkast, Goodie Mob, and Killer Mike were the ones who put Atlanta on the map of dirty south.... Fuck all that Lil Jon YEEAA bullshit.... He just embarrasses us.... Atlanta has real Dope Boys just like Texas does and any other southern state... Shit, I've met a lot of cool ass ******... Corn fed motherfuckers that talked with a heavy ass southern accent, but just as gangsta as a motherfucker say from L.A....
> Now I've always been a fan of UGK since I heard one day and pocket full of stones... These ****** were original, but come on International Players Anthem?!? Are you serious? Where was the originality of that track? Borrowed from Project Pats I choose you....



damn fo a ***** complainin you forgot 8 BALL & MJG ,unless you mentioned it before this page & I just aint read it yet,UGK is old & been around mainstream,but the real underground ***** is Robert Davis Lil Keke Phat Pat Big Moe & all the Screwed Up Click.D.J. Screw(Robert Davis)

TEXAS A WHOLE NOTHER COUNTRY DOWN HERE.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Pimp C did apologize to ATL tho. He didn't apologize about shit else either.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> damn fo a ***** complainin you forgot 8 BALL & MJG ,unless you mentioned it before this page & I just aint read it yet,UGK is old & been around mainstream,but the real underground ***** is Robert Davis Lil Keke Phat Pat Big Moe & all the Screwed Up Click.D.J. Screw(Robert Davis)
> 
> TEXAS A WHOLE NOTHER COUNTRY DOWN HERE.


Lol... How could I forget 8ball and MJG.... LIL Keke is tha shit son....


dig_derange said:


> Pimp C did apologize to ATL tho. He didn't apologize about shit else either.


At least he apologized for that.... I don't care about the other shit he ranted about.... Lol.... I agree... What the fuck is gangsta about wearin tight ass jeans and shit.... I don't get that shit at all....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for great music and great builders


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just got this; I'm diggin' it.










http://mellomusicgroup.bandcamp.com/album/people-hear-what-they-see


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> Just got this; I'm diggin' it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I've been boogie-yen down groovin lately. Nothing but oldies in the 1:1 lolo and while I'm on the bench. A lil gucci, cash out, fugees, nas, kanye, c.j. hilton (lov emy cold summer and fugees I listen to them two almost erday), Sorry guys if I exposed my race this time by my audio selection.. I'll put some black keys, gotye, foo fighters, rhcp, and awolnation next time...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> get crunk before I roll home to do Pancho's 64 interior.TINGOS in the building real TEXAS BOY.


I fucks wit Zero and Trae somethign serious.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> I've been listening to the jukebox all day. good stuff guys! Some interesting stuff in here too......:ugh:lol


x93, listeing to the box, thanks for all your input and diversity of style here. I'm loving it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


>


Ya know, I'm a hip hop head to death, but this shit jams man.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm calling it right now though.. best hip hop video of the year no doubt. It's got all the elements for a great hip hop video. dope beat, powerful lyrics, titties, graphic violence, zombies... what more can you ask for? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> Ya know, I'm a hip hop head to death, but this shit jams man.


Dude I was a hard core HipHop Rap guy in the 90's. Its all I was playing at the time. But now it's getting to be a lil of that krazy shit. Cuz its diff.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


>


I like that song..90's all the way right there.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I was a hard core HipHop Rap guy in the 90's. Its all I was playing at the time. But now it's getting to be a lil of that krazy shit. Cuz its diff.


times just change bro.. both in life & music and is reflected as such in yours as an individual and and w/ what's popular right now. Nerds are accepted as cool now, so you got dude's like Drake who never would've made it further than Brian Austin Green.. & the thug shit that exists, I'm kind over it now.. got kids and shit, so can't jam a lot of that even if I wanted to. 

just gotta dig a lil deeper for the real shit that pertains to you.. it's out there. some grown up rap like....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Atmosphere's that SHIT!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that beat was dope


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

dig_derange said:


> times just change bro.. both in life & music and is reflected as such in yours as an individual and and w/ what's popular right now. Nerds are accepted as cool now, so you got dude's like Drake who never would've made it further than Brian Austin Green.. & the thug shit that exists, I'm kind over it now.. got kids and shit, so can't jam a lot of that even if I wanted to.
> 
> just gotta dig a lil deeper for the real shit that pertains to you.. it's out there. some grown up rap like....



Hell yeah,Atmosphere's bomb!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah love atmosphere.. this is the one I should've played though. 

dedicated to all the fellas that have been around some heavy drug nights.. I know I'm not the only one that can relate & if ya don't the video is still pretty hot..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ahhh... memories.. it's like the hottest chicks were always the most fucked up ones! LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I'm gonna get my music set up near my build spot so I can get back into the building flow. I miss being up all night finishing a build before a contest. I don't have any contests soon but I can build like crazy when I get that vibe goin'. Music is what gets me goin'. In other words...

*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dang that's a cool one. hadn't heard in a LONG time man.. totally forgot about that one. 

& yeah, 11pm-4am rockin Pandora radio is my shit! usually only til 1am though, MAYBE 2.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I keep new fresh hot $Hit on when I'm building, don't gorget my oldies ever, just gotta keep it current too!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> dang that's a cool one. hadn't heard in a LONG time man.. totally forgot about that one.
> 
> & yeah, 11pm-4am rockin Pandora radio is my shit! usually only til 1am though, MAYBE 2.


have you notice danny brown is blowing up dude teamed up with the alchemist.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> have you notice danny brown is blowing up dude teamed up with the alchemist.


1st noticed him on that Huzzah track. Dope verse n and after looking all those guys up he's def the most promising. He reminds me of a hooded out member of the Pharcyde. Didn't know he was teaming up w/ Alchemist. That'll be dope!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


>


I like that Mercy track & right there Dre. Kendrick Lamar goes hard too.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

got a copy of these guys album.. really impressive all the way through. they callin themselves like the new Kool G Rap, but they're almost on some Beastie Boys shit.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Now for the KRAZY SHIT.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> I like that Mercy track & right there Dre. Kendrick Lamar goes hard too.


shits way too mainstream the subject matter of the music fails to get my attention past 1 minute

i must be the only one who thinks lamar sucks


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

R.I.P. D.J. SCREW

JUNE 27


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Now for the KRAZY SHIT.


:roflmao::roflmao::facepalm:holy shit those last 2 are crazy! I remember seeing another video of theirs before.. didn't realize they were an actual group w/ albums and everything. I assumed it was just like a single parody video for a tv show out there. fuckin' nuts.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


>


that's cool


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> shits way too mainstream the subject matter of the music fails to get my attention past 1 minute
> 
> i must be the only one who thinks lamar sucks


LOL. nah man, no one listens to mainstream for lyrical content! it's just some nice beats, & a good rhythm to bump to.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

here's some of the non hip hop stuff in rotation that's suitable for the office environment...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> LOL. nah man, no one listens to mainstream for lyrical content! it's just some nice beats, & a good rhythm to bump to.


lol wont even listen to them for that if its good ill find someone whos done a decent freestyle over the beat. theres always a better cat out there. i wanna hear beats i listen to Dubstep,Glitch Mob Diplo, Rusko,nero evil nine.





how i got wind of EL-P




was jammin this shit all day fucking beat is sick.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> here's some of the non hip hop stuff in rotation that's suitable for the office environment...


Man I LOVE that song. Have LOVED it for a long a while now.:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> lol wont even listen to them for that if its good ill find someone whos done a decent freestyle over the beat. theres always a better cat out there. i wanna hear beats i listen to Dubstep,Glitch Mob Diplo, Rusko,nero evil nine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that. ^^^all Detroit right there. man, if Dilla were still alive he'd be all over Danny Brown.. put some Guilty Simpson on there too.. whoo shit

here's a dope track that put Black Milk on the map.. Dilla on the beats.





& then El-P.. definitely one of my favorites. There used to be this lil record store named Illmatic out here. One day (back in like 2000)I walked in & the owner put that 1st Cannibal Ox album in my hands and said "you're buying this" LOL. still got that shit on vinyl.

This is still one of my favorite tracks.. but you should definitely check a Cannibal Ox playlist.. sick ass lyrics






this shit blew my mind..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man I LOVE that song. Have LOVED it for a long a while now.:thumbsup:


right? there's been a lot of tracks that I'll play for awhile but get tired of. This one I've never gotten burned out on.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*any Gravediggaz fans out there??*


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


>


:werd: post up some more...my vid posts never work!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> R.I.P. D.J. SCREW
> 
> JUNE 27


Jammin screw. Tha whole screwd up klique. I told ya'll deep down south we don't play, don't get too close cause nikka I'll spray - spray every one of ya'll.. My nikka.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*A funky lesson 



 before alot of yalls time see if you can keep up homies*


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^^^ nice!! got a chance to see them out here in Dallas before X died man.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

class of 92.. all classics right here.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

NY Knicks' Anthony Mason in this one


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

how about some Brand Nubian






RQm1MA9z


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*YEAH DIGS, YOU UP ON IT 



 HOMIES WAS SPEAK'N ON THE LUMMINATION OF WHAT IS TO COME *


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^^^^ :thumbsup: this dude's voice is killer ... "walkin, stalkin in my black boots!"

reminded me of this shit.. had a little sample of that track there..

before Busta blew up as a solo artist..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Boo lovin time !!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


>


This is the only one I liked.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I go from this, and I love this shit. So fucking fast and smooth. LOVE IT.







To this stuff. In a blink of an eye.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh this is a must.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh this is a must.


^^ absolutely. I just popped this cd in the car yesterday.. hadn't seen any rotation in a LONG time. still jams.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what a cool thread.. It make's me think of the one Chawper aka Danny(jackwagon)Chawps started a while back.. Anyway its no secret that I have been a little on the political side lately.. So when Im messin with my models its been Nothing but Alex Jone's and other Alternative media for me all day everyday.. My taste is already reflected in the music that is played in my youtube model videos!
So even though Im lowriding plastic? this is what goes on? in the heart and soul of Hydro!















 probably a little to personal, but this is how I roll!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

And this is one of the best WEST COAST songs out there. Makes me want to go back.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im lovin this song.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

i like that face track Markie.. never heard that before. 

here's some charged music like that..











classic...






best for last


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Im lovin this song.


LOL. yeah, this one really sticks in my head sometimes. comes on my pandora a bit. cool song


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


>


not a big Cudi fan, but that shit jams.

think this is the only other one I really like of his..





 like on some stadium rock shit only hip hop


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

any Living Legends fans out there?

just discovered this remix.. gotta cool "Diamond Girl" sample in there.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> LOL. yeah, this one really sticks in my head sometimes. comes on my pandora a bit. cool song


Yeah mine too. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> think this is the only other one I really like of his..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that one is kool as well. But the 1st 3 min, could have done with out that.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Som ol skoo stuff right here. Strate out of socal.











And..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

lol. nice.. used to jam all that shit there too.. 

how about this one


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Now listening to halfass radio. lolz, I been jammin gettign hella work done.. Look at the tunez On my work table.. lolz


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Now listening to halfass radio.


You damn right. lol


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> Now listening to halfass radio. lolz, I been jammin gettign hella work done.. Look at the tunez On my work table.. lolz


LOL. that's dope


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

this song comes on my pandora a lot & it's always been just alright til I noticed the lyrics.. w/ a wife & 2 girls, this track is now pretty dope..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> this song comes on my pandora a lot & it's always been just alright til I noticed the lyrics.. w/ a wife & 2 girls, this track is now pretty dope..


Ha I got an ol lady and daughter.. So I got "My girls" as well! Feelin it!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

my shit right here

wRkF0zYoDU


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> my shit right here
> 
> wRkF0zYoDU


It's blank!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, gimme a sec


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oh, there was a little _ in there I deleted 

this is the U-N-I smooth summertime vibe shit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

uno mas.. something fun to watch


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ok 1 more for now.. 

this is actually a homie of mine outta Forney. I hosted a cpl of his album release parties. really fuckin good


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> oh, there was a little _ in there I deleted
> 
> this is the U-N-I smooth summertime vibe shit


Dude this shit is a rip off to me. Its a lil like *Souls of mischief *and *Black moon*.

I LOVE THIS SONG SO MUCH. I MISS IT.





I really like this song.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude this shit is a rip off to me. Its a lil like *Souls of mischief *and *Black moon*.
> 
> I LOVE THIS SONG SO MUCH. I MISS IT.
> 
> ...



totally got that 90's conscious cali vibe man.. Souls of Mishief & Pharcyde all over that. That's why I like it so much. Hip hop needing that.

93' til Infinity is def one of my favorite tracks


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

can't believe I forgot about this one when I was dropping some political gems






speaking of Pharcyde.. another all time favorite here


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> totally got that 90's conscious cali vibe man.. Souls of Mishief & Pharcyde all over that. That's why I like it so much. Hip hop needing that.
> 
> 93' til Infinity is def one of my favorite tracks


Yeah me too. 90's rap, so much BETTER then today's shit. And im callin it OUT. Todays rap is SHIT. Well 95% of it is.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yeah 95% sounds about right to me.. even the vets are putting out shit right now.

Crucial was my shit dude!! Concious Daughters.. cool one too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

homegrown hip hop


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Talk about cross over. How bout this.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

^^^:thumbsup: well except for Limp Bizkit.. not cool to like that shit again yet  kinda like Vanilla Ice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That wasn't oxnard CA I used to live in Ventura CA and that's not Oxnard.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

I'll be damned. actually know the guy who produced it, used to do shows with us. S1 from Strange Fruit Project and Erykah Badu's Cannabinoids


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


>


this chick is cool. I want to like her music, but it always kinda just misses with me.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> homegrown hip hop


this shit is hot ESO! nice post!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> this shit is hot ESO! nice post!


X 2. I missed the org post. went back to it and WOW. they'er pretty good.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> yeah 95% sounds about right to me.. even the vets are putting out shit right now.
> 
> Crucial was my shit dude!! Concious Daughters.. cool one too


x2 I never heard of crucial conflict til I moved to chicago.. dey off dat up there!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> I'll be damned. actually know the guy who produced it, used to do shows with us. S1 from Strange Fruit Project and Erykah Badu's Cannabinoids


I cant listen, right now I'm at work, but I can't wait ti hear this. Two of my favs on dis track..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I just heard this one for the 1st time bout 10 min ago. MAN I LIKE IT. Turn the BASS up all the way for this one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good shit fellas!! 

here's one I just cant grow tired of


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Not my cup of tea. But the video is kinda funny.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I goes hard to this one and swang my door and 24 hours by gucci













Alot of people won't like dis song b/c he's talkin bout donks but the way he spit it is raw especially the 2nd verse...




And dis song goes hard


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Can't get enough of these three songs though..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


This guy has to be the best rapper alive. And he's white. Ha what now bitch's


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Can't get enough of these three songs though..


Yes Yes Yes on all 3 of those. But on those other 5 shit songs.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

lolz hatin gucci.. chyea the other 3 are some all time favs..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> This guy has to be the best rapper alive. And he's white. Ha what now bitch's


holy shit, never seen this guy before.. shit's dope!!

best rapper alive is a far stretch bro, but I'm diggin it!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


>


this fool has some funny shit!! throw up "fornicating cowboy"!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


>


I only like this one.



sneekyg909 said:


>


This one is ok.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> holy shit, never seen this guy before.. shit's dope!!
> 
> best rapper alive is a far stretch bro, but I'm diggin it!


Shit think I don't know that, come on now. White trash guy rappin.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to AMG,I remember him from the Trespass soundtrack (92)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I was wondering what happened to AMG,I remember him from the Trespass soundtrack (92)


Same with Penthouse Playas.... That soundtrack was dope...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Shit think I don't know that, come on now. White trash guy rappin.


yah there is already a white trash rapper out...around '99..EMINEM i think it is!? :dunno::biggrin: SMOOVE E has some funnt shit though!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


>


:barf:LOL...i think you are the red headed step child here bro! but if it floats your boat and gets you building, have at it!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

HALF.....you after white rappers...check out RIFF RAFF or YELLAWOLF....LOL i cant get vids to post on here?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> yah there is already a white trash rapper out...around '99..EMINEM i think it is!? :dunno::biggrin: SMOOVE E has some funnt shit though!


EMINEM is fuckin good yo. The only white trash rapper that is one of the best rapper out there.

I looked at those other guys. Fuckin gay. Don't get me wrong. You can be white and rap, but it seems that 99.99% of white rapper can't rap. They try to rap instead of really rapping. It seems to hard for us to do it right.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> yah there is already a white trash rapper out...around '99..EMINEM i think it is!? :dunno::biggrin: SMOOVE E has some funnt shit though!


oh man, you guys got me thinking.. corny ass white rappers.. there have been plenty. let's see

Markie Mark






Snow





of course Vanilla Ice, but Jim Carrey's is funnier to watch





gotta admit I loved the ninja turtles when I was a kid, so this one was cool to me






Brian Austin Green






also.. Limp Bizkit, ICP, Kevin Federline, Paul Wall...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

some of the best... 

Coka Nostra





Beastie Boys





Brother Ali, Slug

























sage francis


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I was wondering what happened to AMG,I remember him from the Trespass soundtrack (92)


AMG was dope. 






he did some dance music/pop collab w/ DJ Quik a few years ago.. never heard it, but heard they made some good $$ on it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

really dig...you rockin that texas flag and dawg paul wall?! i dont like that chopped and screwed shit but he has some good stuff......other wise, i laughed at the reast of your list too! but dont lie...you know ICE ICE BABY as a jamb when it first dropped! 1 hit wonder but still a good classic!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Beastie Boys: Yes

Brother Ali, Slug: Hmmm There OK

Rock Aesop: I like this song.

sage francis: This shit sounds BadAss.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> really dig...you rockin that texas flag and dawg paul wall?! i dont like that chopped and screwed shit but he has some good stuff......other wise, i laughed at the reast of your list too! but dont lie...you know ICE ICE BABY as a jamb when it first dropped! 1 hit wonder but still a good classic!


LOL. yeah, I got respect for Paul Wall, but not a fan (I'm a Texas transplant). He is really good actually, just threw that in there to piss a cpl people off... along w/ ICP & Limp Bizkit. I know they have a lot of fans. 

& hell yeah, Ice Ice Baby was my shit, MC Hammer too. I'm glad to see he's doing well with that new home remodeling show. Thought that dude would've committed suicide by now. 

anybody remember this shit?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit remember it, I still own that VHS......Beleave it or not, so word to ya mother.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Shit remember it, I still own that VHS......Beleave it or not, so word to ya mother.


LOL. wow, that's awesome.. saw as much of it as I could handle a few months ago on VH1.. pretty terrible, but kinda fun to watch


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Allway was a shitty kinda movie. Bad acting all the way. But in 94 or when ever it came out, it was Cool as ice to me.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Beastie Boys: Yes
> 
> Brother Ali, Slug: Hmmm There OK
> 
> ...


not feeling La Coka Nostra or El-P man? Hold up, let me try that again. 


























who knew a justin beiber track could sound this cool?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

EL-P is ok and I still say no on La Coka


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude oldskool you like that song................GAY GAY GAY.........J/K I like it too. It plays 2 times a day on my pandora page.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


This is supposed to be the Jukebox,not the Pukebox :buttkick::rofl:JK I dont care if you bump Yanni or Justin Bieber what ever floats your boat,man


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> really dig...you rockin that texas flag and dawg paul wall?! i dont like that chopped and screwed shit but he has some good stuff....


ya see Joe, Dallas aint all about the screwed shit (that's moreso Houston)


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> ya see Joe, Dallas aint all about the screwed shit (that's moreso Houston)


:werd: theres a lot of good shit comin outta TEX. i just had to give yah shit! i been listening to the vids you posted! :thumbsup: in my book!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


>


toothless guy is pretty coo...whats up with the half naked dude in the back!? dude is just messin with random shit lookin like a homeless guy!?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> toothless guy is pretty coo...whats up with the half naked dude in the back!? dude is just messin with random shit lookin like a homeless guy!?


busting copper, another song related to it.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Happy Friday muffukkas!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't get vids to post


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i like just about everything even if it aint in english


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy shit thats Katy Perry X 1000


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


> Holy shit thats Katy Perry X 1000


the Asian girl more talented lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

halfasskustoms said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


>


this one never gets old!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

And never will.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

wth happened to Eso?! :facepalm:

anyways, was just thinking, there's definitely some good hip hop coming out right now.. but nobody really doing it like this.. miss this type of shit


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

speaking of nostalgia.. this one breaks it down pretty nicely


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im on a busta kick right now.
















Oh but wait then Im going to jump to this. I like this one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Remember when rap and R&B was good, Not like now.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

can't say I've ever been a fan of the r&b/rap.. can't think of any of them I liked.. maybe Mariah & ODB? 

this one for sure!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Busta was one of my favorites when he first hit the scene..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

dig_derange said:


> can't say I've ever been a fan of the r&b/rap.. can't think of any of them I liked.. maybe Mariah & ODB?
> 
> this one for sure!


No you right this one fo sho.



dig_derange said:


> Busta was one of my favorites when he first hit the scene..


And this one. I like that fast rappin stuff. Sound good.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

dig_derange said:


> Busta was one of my favorites when he first hit the scene..



The soundtrack to my college experience!! Backpacker for life!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's what I listen to when I'm building. Mellow mood or harder tracks, Haystak kills it. Awesome beats and vivid story telling. Check it out.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fewZwK56chg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/__-G-fiM1p0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nvJEJmHNMXk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Heres some harder tracks.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-oEOBDjr7Es" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/e9GKfFzh04M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HvWcOPE_ZF8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EhZpZDPu5Ns" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Hope these work and ya'll enjoy.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

And it didnt. How do I fix this??


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Use the film reel at top of quick reply and copy and past the top browser the link that in there.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

The reel wont do anything on my compter. What should I do homie?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Been bumpin this CD all damn day...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here hope this helps.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :nicoderm:


Nope.com


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here hope this helps.


Thanks bro. This helped me.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

*bump!! some great music in this thread.*

Here's some cool shit I don't think has been posted yet
















wish there was a better recording of this, but still worth the watch


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lets take it back to the old skool cuz its soooooooo kool.











And last but not least.






These fools are from my home town too. Riverside CA all day baby.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dig's.......yes on all 4 them vids.......Reggie is a krazy guy......Saw him on conen.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lets take it back to the old skool cuz its soooooooo kool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice! used to bump the shit outta this in my lil Nissan


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Take me back to the good'ol days...:nicoderm:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Great song olskool.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Great song olskool.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Power 106FM made that song, or that's the guys made who rappin it??????


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Power 106FM made that song, or that's the guys made who rappin it??????


power 106,there always doing funny shit :ninja:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I was a big fan of 92.3 the beat when John London and the house party was on there. When they left I went to power 106. Wasn't the same tho......now I say on KROQ 106.7 I went from rap to rock..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:run:


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


>


Dude I like that song a lot......rockabilly like that sounds good.




Damaged said:


>





Damaged said:


> :rofl:


Sorry guys but (I) dont care for that hardcore shit.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:boink::yes::fool2::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

BUMP.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

"SLAVE" - Tech Name feat. Krizz Kaliko and Kutt Calhoun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEglIJ8awVg


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Tonio I never figured you for a person who listens to Wale or Kirko Bangz.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*I just gave you enough good music to bang out a bad-ass build. Whatchu waitin' for? :dunno: :thumbsup:*_


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Raise Up said:


> Tonio I never figured you for a person who listens to Wale or Kirko Bangz.


*Man, I'm all over the place  I don't really fit in anywhere but I can fit in EVERYwhere* :dunno:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Almost you forgot one


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

"Musical research" is kind of like my second hobby :yes:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


> "Musical research" is kind of like my second hobby :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I just miss rhymes like these


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Me too. That's why I ain't never sellin' my CDs. :no:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

lol, these young folks don't know about hip hop, I don't even call this new stuff rap. case in point


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Tonioseven said:


>


HAAA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I couldn't find the full album but.......


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Raise Up said:


> I just miss rhymes like these


superb taste in music bro. all on my favorites lists right there


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

There is some good new music out there though.. I've noticed recently, that these emcees are starting to respect the craft again. Think that Lil Wayne era is kinda over. These hipster cats are getting down.. check these out











this guys flips styles by the song so if you don't like this one, try another. kinda Bone Thug sounding















if all else fails, there's always some good covers


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Ok, POS sounds like somebody I'd ride to. Maybe it's just me getting old but ain't nothing like


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Raise Up said:


> Ok, POS sounds like somebody I'd ride to. Maybe it's just me getting old but ain't nothing like



CLASSICKs!!! those will never play out..


But yeah, I feel ya. I'll bust out some of the recent grown man shit for ya then when I get some time. Still, see how the lyrical content is starting to play more of a factor vs. a beat & a hook?


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

It's getting back there. I just wonder if the new breed of Emcees are trying to be different because it's the thing to be now or because they are different. If you listen to OutKast's 1st album they were kinda doing the typical player/pimp/gangsta music but they had a few gems on there that showed what was to come. They could of said fuck it and went back to doing what everyone else was doing just to make money but I think they said fuck it we gonna do what moves us and if everyone else feels the groove too then cool. I'm just saying will the nxt generation of MCs stick to it when everyone is telling them to quit? Not only stick to it but will they make the type shit that have people wishing they'd come back if they don't drop a album in 4 or 5 years? Only time will tell but I hope they do.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Aight gotta drop some mo groovy shit here.. 



 



 



 The Last one I had to put on not b/c of what he says, 2 chainz sucks, but the beat goes hard on shove..


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Drake sucks too


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

bugs-one said:


>


 My neighbor just recently showed m ethis video b/c tech nina used the same ass verse from this song in a freestyle composition called "the cypher" ft Big KRIT BOB Kendrick Lamar,MGK and a few other hot rappers.. I was like he didn't use that in another song... then I listened and was like damn yea he did.. Talkin bout cats growl and meows and shit.. lmao Le tme down for real I used to dig Tech n9ne sumthing serious b/c I'm definitely strange but this song sorta sucked.. lolz Low budget ass video.. lolz


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ I agree but as far as the video most of the simple or low budget videos are the best. 

For example:


----------

